# Road Bike Fitting in Los Angeles or Orange County



## sr20det510

Bought a Litespeed last January and have been riding 2-4 times a week.
I have a lower back problem and would like to get fitted.


I currently have no lower back issues when I ride, but i do get achy shoulders and a stiff neck once in a while.
I dont want to have any discomfort when I ride.

I'm willing to drive anywhere in Los Angeles or Orange County for a good fitting.

Who/where do you recommend for a good fitting?


----------



## Hollywood

sr20det510 said:


> I'm willing to drive anywhere in Los Angeles or Orange County for a good fitting.
> 
> Who/where do you recommend for a good fitting?


where do you live? No need really to drive across SoCal for one.

here's a few from a quick search:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/southern-california/pro-fitters-la-oc-233973.html


----------



## sr20det510

I live n Pico Rivera, CA (Near 605/5fwy crossing).

I saw some older post, but was wondering who people were going to for their fittings at this time.

I read about Retul, but I ride 30-50 rides so want more of a basic fitting.


----------



## socal-k

Monte at Helen's Cycles Santa Monica, CA


----------



## Benbo

Might be a little out of your way, but I'd recommend having Ashton (the owner) at Sundance Cycles in Agoura. I got fitted there about a year ago, the tweaks to my position seemed pretty minor but my back & neck don't hurt as much as they used to on longer rides. YMMV


----------



## Mute

Where in LA/OC are you? I used RDG Cycles in Chino Hills to do my fitting and they did a great job.


----------



## jlyle

Steve Bowman at Palos Verdes Bicycle Center.

We'll Fit You Right! - PV Bicycle Center


----------



## cropduster

Bike effect in santa monica is great. they are a bike fit studio meaning fitting is their main business, they happen to sell bikes and accessories also. My fitting I did with them has taken about 5 hours total over 2 sessions. Steve(the fitter) is a perfectionist and doesn't take any shortcuts.


----------



## cropduster

btw, from the sounds of it, you may have poor form and/or an improper fit. a good bike fitter, will work with you on both.


----------



## hecbom

sr20det510 said:


> Bought a Litespeed last January and have been riding 2-4 times a week.
> I have a lower back problem and would like to get fitted.
> 
> 
> I currently have no lower back issues when I ride, but i do get achy shoulders and a stiff neck once in a while.
> I dont want to have any discomfort when I ride.
> 
> I'm willing to drive anywhere in Los Angeles or Orange County for a good fitting.
> 
> Who/where do you recommend for a good fitting?


I highly recommend Jesse at Adrenaline Cycle in Orange. He fitted my son who had same problem you are having. I am also taking my son (16yr old) to Chiropractic therapy. Check them out! I bought two Bikes from them.


----------



## charlox5

FinalFit - Optimized Human Motion
final fit in orange county. Jim Manton does Retul fittings and I really liked the results. more comfort, more power.


----------



## MoPho

cropduster said:


> Bike effect in santa monica is great. they are a bike fit studio meaning fitting is their main business, they happen to sell bikes and accessories also. My fitting I did with them has taken about 5 hours total over 2 sessions. Steve(the fitter) is a perfectionist and doesn't take any shortcuts.



What do they charging for fitting?


----------



## EvilEuro

MoPho said:


> What do they charging for fitting?


If you get a bike fitting from Steven it is $400. That may sound like a lot, but it covers multiple sessions (if needed) and, as said above, Steven is an absolute perfectionist when it comes to bike fit. 

He also includes something in his bike fit which most people charge extra for -- shoe, foot and pedal analysis. He is the only fitter I have seen who has this as a standard part of his fitting. His rationale is that your feet are your primary connection to the bike. If your feet are off then everything else will be off so far as power transfer is concerned. Pedal analysis is normally $75 additional at most places so, if you include that in your quotes, Bike Effect's pricing isn't out of line at all.

Ron Peterson, who used to be at Cynergy, also works out of Bike Effect. So you have two very good options there. I just happen to be partial to Steven as I've worked with him. He runs a great shop with amazing attention to detail.


----------



## masivemunkey

I've heard good things about Nate Loyal (NateLoyal.com) in Santa Monica from a friend of mine. I just set up an appointment for a couple weeks from now, I think it's $165 for a one hour fitting. I've also read good things on this forum about RDG Cycles, but it's far away from me (Live in Downey/work in Torrance) so that's why I chose Nate.


----------



## LACyclist

*Nate*

Nate Loyal at Helen's in Santa Monica is now 200.00 as of 10/2012....Cash, Check or Paypal only per his website.

Bring your Shoes, Jersey and Bike to the appointment.
----------------------------------------------


----------



## rward325

charlox5 said:


> FinalFit - Optimized Human Motion
> final fit in orange county. Jim Manton does Retul fittings and I really liked the results. more comfort, more power.



^^^ This, I have known Jim since he started this business back in 2009. I have been fit by him on a number of different bikes for different uses. Each time the work has been well worth what I paid him. 

He is now in Long Beach if that makes it any closer. Feel free to look him on Yelp and see for yourself.


----------



## ddimick

+1 for Jim at FinalFit, that man knows what he's doing.


----------



## Irvine

ddimick said:


> +1 for Jim at FinalFit, that man knows what he's doing.


I just looked at the Retul website and they do not indicate that Final Fit is a certified "Retul University Certified Fitter." Does anyone know if this is correct?

Bicycle Fitters by State


----------



## LACyclist

Irvine,

You make an interesting point I never realized:

Under the Retul California Listings, FINALFIT is listed as a Retul Fitter but not a graduate of the Retul University. There are only a few Grads that maintain current certification it seems.

In Southern California, there are a couple of Retul University Grads in San Diego listed, but the only Graduates that maintain current certification close to the LA/OC area are:

TRI-ZONE
Jeff & Gayla Greeley
Retül University Certified Fitters
3370 Cerritos Ave
Los Alamitos, CA 90720
phone: 888-874-1060

[This is a location just East of Long Beach, CA.]

And I guess their status as Retul University Graduates allows Tri-Zone to charge $175.00 (per their website) for a full Retul fit.

Their Website States: "Tri-Zone's primary fitter maintains current certification from both Retul (road and triathlon) and F.I.S.T. (road and triathlon) as well as foot/pedal interface training from Paul Swift at BikeFit.com."

and

"For athletes that already have a bike, a visit to Tri-Zone's dedicated bike fitting studio can enhance your comfort and efficiency on the bike. We'll assess your current position and work within your budget to optimize your saddle and handlebar/aerobar placement. All measurements are made with our Retul 3-D dynamic motion capture system, and you'll receive a comprehensive report on your fitting session and final position."

---

I suspect that FINALFIT charges less than $175.00 because they did not have the expense of the University and don't have to maintain current certification?

Is that how it works?


----------



## YamaDan

Hank at Edge Cyclesports in Laguna Hills.


----------



## JC1974

EvilEuro said:


> If you get a bike fitting from Steven it is $400. That may sound like a lot, but it covers multiple sessions (if needed) and, as said above, Steven is an absolute perfectionist when it comes to bike fit.
> 
> He also includes something in his bike fit which most people charge extra for -- shoe, foot and pedal analysis. He is the only fitter I have seen who has this as a standard part of his fitting. His rationale is that your feet are your primary connection to the bike. If your feet are off then everything else will be off so far as power transfer is concerned. Pedal analysis is normally $75 additional at most places so, if you include that in your quotes, Bike Effect's pricing isn't out of line at all.
> 
> Ron Peterson, who used to be at Cynergy, also works out of Bike Effect. So you have two very good options there. I just happen to be partial to Steven as I've worked with him. He runs a great shop with amazing attention to detail.


One more vote for Steven at Bike Effect. Steven is top notch. I too spent an entire day doing my fit and I am scheduled to go back again for additional cleat fitting (which is included with his fit price.) I have done fits before by 2 other shops (BG fit by specialized) but in truth it was simple and basic.

Monte at Helen's in Santa Monica is also good and so is Ron at Bike Effect but Steven is my 1st choice.


----------



## LACyclist

*Breaking FIT News: Specialized Bikes Buys Retul*

Here is an excerpt from the lengthy new report:

"Retul is now chiefly or entirely owned by Specialized. Retul is a Specialized brand. The investors Retul has had in the past, which include a medical devices company that provided the industrial basis for Retul’s product and intellectual property; and Selle Royal, who invested in the company last year; are now out, and Specialized is in.

This makes the messaging touchy, as Retul has tried hard to remain “ecumenical” since its inception in 2007. Independent bike dealers—a network for which there is no bigger champion than Mr. Sinyard—include those who don't buy Specialized bikes. Will they balk at the idea of buying a Retul system if Specialized is behind it? Probably not, if in that dealer’s mind Retul’s tools represent the most robust fit solution at the most palatable price."

Specialized formerly used the BG Fit.
What does this mean for the future of bike fitting?:thumbsup:


----------



## Erion929

YamaDan said:


> Hank at Edge Cyclesports in Laguna Hills.


YamaDan .....do you have any experiences/thoughts with Hank? I've heard he's pretty well known and does a lot of fittings. I almost used him for a build up and fit, but ended up just getting a build up done somewhere else.....

**


----------



## LACyclist

I am actively looking for a fitter and contacted Edge this past week since YamaDan mentioned them.

--Here was my email and questions:

Good afternoon,
> 
> I just purchased a new bike and it needs to be fit. 
> 
> How much do you charge for fittings?
> What days and times do you do fittings?
> How much time is spent on a fitting?
> 
> Thank you very much,

Here was their response to me:

>Please call at 949-472-9497 (best days are Tues & Thurs). Additional staff on those days. Thanks. Hugh


----------



## Erion929

I wouldn't necessarily put much into that response....I think that's the guy, who's either quiet or lazy, that I spoke to when I went there to ask questions, lol. They run a limited staff if appts. are slow. I spoke to Hank's wife once, on the phone, and she was more helpful. People who have worked with Hank/wife seem to be faithful clients with good experiences, as there are some good reviews out there.

What I've heard is he does a lot of road race and tri fittings. Call them...maybe see if you can talk to Hank or his wife directly?


----------



## LACyclist

Thanks everyone for their input on fitters. There are apparently many great fitters in Southern California apparently, and after much contemplation and procrastination on my behalf, I went to see Nate Loyal in Santa Monica finally. He made a number of adjustments.

Since his fitting, my back pain has subsided a lot and let's hope it stays that way. Piggybacking on his adjustments to the cleats, I researched on my own and purchased the cleat specific Superfeet Yellow and that has helped calm the knee pain I was also experiencing. 

I know Specialized BG has an insole too--not sure if it is better or the same as Superfeet? 

During the fitting he also gave me a few instructions on proper riding positions, and some techniques for hills which have been helpful.

Let's hope that his adjustments to the bike allow me to successfully get back up to speed to complete the Tour de Palm Springs in February, and more large rides as we get into the Spring. That is the goal.


----------



## il sogno

EvilEuro said:


> If you get a bike fitting from Steven it is $400. That may sound like a lot, but it covers multiple sessions (if needed) and, as said above, Steven is an absolute perfectionist when it comes to bike fit.


Wow. He quoted my husband $650 for a bike fit about a year ago. 

My husband has gray hair. There must be a $250 surcharge for AARP members.


----------



## SealBeach

getting fit with Jim at Final Fit tomorrow.


----------

